# Bildschirm wird immer wieder kurz schwarz



## shooty76 (10. November 2010)

Hi,

seitdem ich ne neue Grafikkarte habe, wird mein Monitor (vor allem im  Win 7 betrieb, manchmal auch in Spielen) immer wieder für 3 Sek. kurz  schwarz und zeigt dann wieder das normale Bild. Mit meiner vorherigen  GTS 260 hatte ich das Problem nie.

Prozzi I7 750, Ati 5870, 26 Zoll LCD digital angeschlossen.

Kennt wer das PRoblem?


----------



## Painkiller (10. November 2010)

In welchem Zeitabstand passiert das denn immer?

Sind alle Kabel fest angeschlossen? Aktuellster Treiber drauf?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. November 2010)

Hört sich für mich wie ein Wackelkontakt am Monitorkabel an. Könnte auch ein defekt der Hintergrund Beleuchtung des Monitors sein aber Kabel ist warscheinlicher.


----------



## Lexx (10. November 2010)

oder schlechte signalqualität.

was macht die betriebsleuchte 
während dem einschwärzen.. ?


----------

